
Studies: Airborne particles may contribute to obesity, diabetes, heart disease - hvo
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20151207-the-air-that-makes-you-fat
======
pugio
I've been on a clean air kick for a while. While investing in a HEPA filter is
probably a good idea for urban dwellers, I've been working on filling my home
with plants from the book How to Grow Fresh Air [1], a book based on some
research NASA did on the air purifying abilities of various indoor plants. The
book rates each plant by degree of purification, ease of cultivation, and
resistance to pests. Add that to some fountains for negative ions, and you
have a fresh and stimulating (rather than repressing) home environment.

[1][http://www.amazon.com/How-Grow-Fresh-Air-
Plants/dp/014026243...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Grow-Fresh-Air-
Plants/dp/0140262431)

~~~
rahimnathwani
Also:

[https://www.ted.com/talks/kamal_meattle_on_how_to_grow_your_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/kamal_meattle_on_how_to_grow_your_own_fresh_air)

"Researcher Kamal Meattle shows how an arrangement of three common
houseplants, used in specific spots in a home or office building, can result
in measurably cleaner indoor air."

